# Snap Test



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

How much does everyone pay for a snap test? My girl goes in tomorrow for hers and it’s £60, not sure if we have to pay consultation fee too which I’m assuming.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I think mine was £75 2 weeks go. The bill was £120ish and I had take Newton in for annual vaccination at the same time.


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think our consultation fee is around £35 x


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn’t get charged a consult fee but I asked if the nurses could run a FIV/FeLV test before stud, we where there anyway though.


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah my girls appointment is tomorrow x


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Did you book it for a vet appointment?


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Did you book it for a vet appointment?


Called the vets and asked to book my girl in for a snap test, they told me the price and booked her in.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I pay around £60 which includes the consultation, taking blood and then the test itself.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Blimey you lot are lucky! Mine is £87 to include the consultation fee


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It always amazes me that my vet only charges about £20 more for a spay


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

Our vets charge £65 for a girl and £45 for a boy for spay/castrate x


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@Raggie08 did you manage to get your girls snap test done? Did they charge you the consult fee?


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

lillytheunicorn said:


> @Raggie08 did you manage to get your girls snap test done? Did they charge you the consult fee?


Yes, she had it done today  was £56 and no consultation fee, and both were Negative as expected  xx


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Our vet and NONE of the other vets around us do snap tests, they will do it by taking blood and sending it off but won't get the snap tests in as they all say there isn't enough call for them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

David C said:


> Our vet and NONE of the other vets around us do snap tests, they will do it by taking blood and sending it off but won't get the snap tests in as they all say there isn't enough call for them.


I think they have to buy the kits in multiples and they have an expiry date so yes, can see their point.


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah they get them (well our vet) in multiples of 5. They had one available when we requested it luckily x


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Ours has them for the rescue cats as they are all tested when brought in. @davidc maybe you could find where your nearest cats protection branch or rescue take the cats as they should be more likely to stock them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

David C said:


> Our vet and NONE of the other vets around us do snap tests, they will do it by taking blood and sending it off but won't get the snap tests in as they all say there isn't enough call for them.


Forgot to say, you might find the stud owner's vet will do a snap test.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> It always amazes me that my vet only charges about £20 more for a spay


That's probably so as not to make it prohibitive.

But then I guess they have to get the money back somewhere...


----------

